# Anyone conceived IUI twins?



## monalisa81

Hi ladies,
I'm sure you're bored from all questions like this but it means a lot to me if you answer.
After a long time of TTC naturally, and then clomid we still have no luck. This is my first IUI cycle and we're using injectables. I'm wishing about twins. I just wanted to know how possible is that. 
thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I had IUI without injections but with the lowest dose of clomid. Hope that helps! Twins run huge in my family though!!! :)


----------



## monalisa81

tryforbaby2 said:


> I had IUI without injections but with the lowest dose of clomid. Hope that helps! Twins run huge in my family though!!! :)

Thanks for replying and HUGE congrats hun :)


----------



## Annie18

I had iui with injectibles and am expecting twins good luck xxx


----------



## RainbowGift

IUI doesn't increase your chances of having twins. But, clomid or injectables definitely increase your chances. GOOD LUCK!!!! :flower: xo Keep us posted.


----------



## MarsMaiden

I am pregnant with twins after iui with injectables though it took 4 full cycles to fall pregnant. My clinic advised that there was a 10 percent chance of success per cycle but that if you did fall pregnant that there was a 33 percent chance of twins. They will monitor your treatment though as they much prefer you to fall pregnant with just one.

Good luck!!


----------



## jmla04

I am pregnant w/ IUI twins.


----------



## DawnMN26

I got pregnant with twins on my first IUI with injectibles!
Injectibles does increase ur chance for multiples!
Got it all done in one shot! LOVE IT!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

I got pregnant with twins on my 1st round of injectibles and IUI :)


----------



## monalisa81

OH MY GOD,
thank you all :hugs:, you gave me hope and huge congrats to everyone!!
:flower: :


----------

